# College Bowl Games - Pick Em



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2009)

LINK TO SIGN UP FOR BOWL PICK EM's

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/bowl/group/12549

Group ID #12549

Password: eb2500

When it asks for your "pick set name" put in your EngineerBoards.com handle. It will make it easier for all of us to know who is who.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2009)

In.

Roll Tide!


----------



## rudy (Dec 6, 2009)

in too. i'll give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

I am game - what's the deadline to pick?

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll look into the deadline, should have quite a while yet...


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 7, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> LINK TO SIGN UP FOR BOWL PICK EM's
> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/bowl/group/12549
> 
> Group ID #12549
> ...


It won't let me in. It says there is something wrong with the password.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Slugger926 said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > LINK TO SIGN UP FOR BOWL PICK EM's
> ...


use lowercase for eb part, i had the same problem


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 7, 2009)

do you gotta have a yahoo acct? cuz i don't...and don't want one


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 7, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> In.
> Roll Tide!


Around the bowl and down the hole

roll, tide, roll!

:mf_pain:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know a thing about college football, which means I should do well at this. I always overthink the basketball pool.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll have to remember to sign up at home this weekend since the site's blocked at work. I follow college ball, but not too closely, so it should be interesting. Especially the great matchups between the 6 win teams!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 8, 2009)

Remember to put your EB.com Handle "nickname" in as the PICK SET when asked. That way we know who is who.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 8, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Remember to put your EB.com Handle "nickname" in as the PICK SET when asked. That way we know who is who.


I'll do no such thing.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2009)

All of the games are available to be picked except the EagleBank Bowl. Apparently they have to be special and save their picks until December 12. Never mind the fact that nobody cares who plays in and/or wins that game.


----------



## ktulu (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm in.

&lt;&lt; RTR!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2009)

ktulu said:


> I'm in.
> &lt;&lt; RTR!


I can't help but notice that you live in hostile territory. How does that work for ya?


----------



## rudy (Dec 11, 2009)

So I picked my teams and confidence level. After the first bowl game, can we change picks for future bowl games?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 11, 2009)

rudy said:


> So I picked my teams and confidence level. After the first bowl game, can we change picks for future bowl games?


If I remember correctly from last year, you can shuffle games around until they are played. But once a game has begun, you cannot move it and that confidence level is permanently blocked for your picks.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 12, 2009)

bump

for more to join in


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 14, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> bump
> for more to join in


Done tooken care of.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2009)

The EagleBank Bowl is ready for picking as well, so if you completed your picks before last night, you need to go back and pick a winner for that game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm all picked up and ready to go.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm signed up as well.

Ok, I'm on the fence with the Insight Bowl. I'm from MN but I went to school at ISU.

Sorry Gophers but the Cyclones are gonna win!!


----------



## Freon (Dec 14, 2009)

I joined in, Hook'em


----------



## rudy (Dec 18, 2009)

Even though some Texas teams are predicted to underscore ('cause we never lose, just underscore), I picked all Texas teams.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 19, 2009)

jR, and a couple others, don't have your pics in yet.

First game is underway. Better get them done soon......


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 19, 2009)

Fresno State is in the process of pissing away 33 points for me. They were 14 point favorites, and they have to score a TD in the 2nd OT to stay alive.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 19, 2009)

I only lost 24 pts on that one... I am just a little unexcited about all the bowls this year.

We play Navy in the Texas Bowl. How do you root against a service academy? It's not like you can even talk smack to them? I have to give it up for those kids and what they're doing.

Rutgers is playing a hell of a game right now.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 19, 2009)

Kevo - you're a 'Clone? Mizzou Tiger here. My FIL got his undergraduate from ISU and went on to Purdue for his Masters/PhD. Almost all of my wife's family is from Iowa and went to Iowa State. I can't hate on the Clones too much, you guys are alright. I like what your coach has done with the team after Chezik left. You're much better off now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2009)

woohoo!!! I'm 2 for 2.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Kevo - you're a 'Clone? Mizzou Tiger here. My FIL got his undergraduate from ISU and went on to Purdue for his Masters/PhD. Almost all of my wife's family is from Iowa and went to Iowa State. I can't hate on the Clones too much, you guys are alright. I like what your coach has done with the team after Chezik left. You're much better off now.


Yeah, I'm one of Cy's followers. Then again, I went to school there when they went to their first ever bowl game and basketball went to the NCAA sweet 16.

That's good that you're a Big 12 guy. We need to represent all we can. The SEC kicks everyone's ass in the end.


----------



## ktulu (Dec 20, 2009)

Fresno cost me 34 points. What a way to start.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2009)

Fricken' Fresno. What's up with that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> jR, and a couple others, don't have your pics in yet.
> First game is underway. Better get them done soon......


Just updated my selections! Got caught up with a few things here before the holidays!



DVINNY said:


> Fricken' Fresno. What's up with that?


No doubt - the two games I missed I would have picked Fresno and Rutgers, so I figure my missing two of the games doesn't present me with a huge handicap! 

JR


----------



## rudy (Dec 20, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> woohoo!!! I'm 2 for 2.


i'm so jealous. i don't think i like this game... i'm 0 for 0. :sniff:

'cmon southern miss! score 3 more touchdowns! you can do it! 1 min to go! :sniff:


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm batting an '0'fer right now.

Didn't think Wyo had it in them, Just didn't have faith in Rutgers, and who knew Middle Tennessee was going to SMACK around So. Miss?

So, I'm already down 29 pts off the total, got some catching up to do.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I'm batting an '0'fer right now.
> Didn't think Wyo had it in them, Just didn't have faith in Rutgers, and who knew Middle Tennessee was going to SMACK around So. Miss?
> 
> So, I'm already down 29 pts off the total, got some catching up to do.


I'm 1 for 3 and already down 50 points. I had a lot of confidence that Fresno could at least win given that they had an 11 point spread.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm also one for three, but had a good weight on the one.

Many more games to go from here


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 23, 2009)

I can see the headlines tomorrow after BYU beat Oregon State:

COUGARS WAX BEAVERS!!!!!


----------



## rudy (Dec 23, 2009)

arrrgghhhh! i'm 0 out of 4, with 0 points.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I can see the headlines tomorrow after BYU beat Oregon State:
> 
> COUGARS WAX BEAVERS!!!!!


MORMANS DESTROY BEAVERS!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the headlines tomorrow after BYU beat Oregon State:
> ...


MORMANS LICK BEAVERS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

How am I in 2nd place?!

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm suckin' bad so far


----------



## Freon (Dec 28, 2009)

DVINNY, Last time I checked, I was doing worse.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm winning, but I have the lowest possible score, so even if I chose correctly from here on out, I probably won't keep the lead.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 28, 2009)

Alls I gotsta say is that I'm 10th with only 3 out of 10 correct. Glad we're scoring on the curve with this one.

This has been brutal so far.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

rudy said:


> arrrgghhhh! i'm 0 out of 4, with 0 points.


But you are doing so much better now!!!! 



TouchDown said:


> Alls I gotsta say is that I'm 10th with only 3 out of 10 correct. Glad we're scoring on the curve with this one.
> This has been brutal so far.


I thought it was pretty brutal when EITeabag had you covered and he didn't even make any picks!!! talk about embarrassing .... :bananapowerslide:

JR


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah.

So, you know how when a politician is getting their ass handed to them in an election, they... "respectfully withdraw their nomination"...

I'm gonna do that to save face.


----------



## Supe (Dec 30, 2009)

So how many of you had Miami beating Wisconsin?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> So how many of you had Miami beating Wisconsin?


Aye!


----------



## Freon (Dec 30, 2009)

Me too. I need Nebraska to win and get me back in the hunt..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm dead last but have the most potential points left. Werid stuff.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2009)

ESPN is reporting that Mike Leach has been fired

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/bowls09/news/story?id=4781981


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

One day before they would have to give him an $800,000 bonus. That's a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 30, 2009)

There has to be more to that story. I'm no medical expert, but sitting (supervised) in a dark room for a couple of hours when you are diagnosed with a mild concussion doesn't seem like horrible abuse to me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

The real story is who the kid's daddy is. He's the son of Craig James who was a star at SMU, played in the NFL, and is now an analyst for ESPN. When you screw with somebody famous, you usually end up on the short end of the stick.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 30, 2009)

All accounts (other than the James family) have come back that the kid felt "entitled" and was a brat, talking back to coaches and not giving 100%. So, when he showed up to practice stating he had a concusion and couldn't practice (when the week before he had been giving running as a punnishment with 3 other WR's for not trying hard enough)... Coach Leach put him in a room, supervised.

I think Leach was trying to make a point, but nothing (NOTHING) he did put the kid at any risk whatsoever. Sounds to me like daddy got pissed, and is taking his wanker of a son's side of the story.

Leach is left holding the bag. Funny thing is, the story goes that no other D1 program wanted this kid, and Craig James talked with Leach and convinced him to take him onboard. Lot of good that did him.

I think Tech is stupid to fire him for this very minor (if any) infraction. The AD must have been looking for a reason, and I hope that Leach can take them for everything they are worth. He'll land on his feet OK, with him gone, no matter the hire, Tech will struggle for a few years.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

when do the good bowl games start?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 30, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> All accounts (other than the James family) have come back that the kid felt "entitled" and was a brat, talking back to coaches and not giving 100%. So, when he showed up to practice stating he had a concusion and couldn't practice (when the week before he had been giving running as a punnishment with 3 other WR's for not trying hard enough)... Coach Leach put him in a room, supervised.
> I think Leach was trying to make a point, but nothing (NOTHING) he did put the kid at any risk whatsoever. Sounds to me like daddy got pissed, and is taking his wanker of a son's side of the story.
> 
> Leach is left holding the bag. Funny thing is, the story goes that no other D1 program wanted this kid, and Craig James talked with Leach and convinced him to take him onboard. Lot of good that did him.
> ...


Do you think Notre Dame wishes they had waited on hiring Kelly?


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 30, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> All accounts (other than the James family) have come back that the kid felt "entitled" and was a brat, talking back to coaches and not giving 100%. So, when he showed up to practice stating he had a concusion and couldn't practice (when the week before he had been giving running as a punnishment with 3 other WR's for not trying hard enough)... Coach Leach put him in a room, supervised.
> I think Leach was trying to make a point, but nothing (NOTHING) he did put the kid at any risk whatsoever. Sounds to me like daddy got pissed, and is taking his wanker of a son's side of the story.
> 
> Leach is left holding the bag. Funny thing is, the story goes that no other D1 program wanted this kid, and Craig James talked with Leach and convinced him to take him onboard. Lot of good that did him.
> ...


That makes a lot more sense to me. Lou Holtz threw the bullSh*t flag on Sports Center last night. Loved wathcing his dad read what the lawyer scripted for him.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> when do the good bowl games start?


New Years Day


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't believe how my bowl picks, after very careful consideration, are slowly turning on me ....



ElCid03 said:


> That makes a lot more sense to me. Lou Holtz threw the bullSh*t flag on Sports Center last night. Loved wathcing his dad read what the lawyer scripted for him.


I watched Lou Holtz tear in and laughed hysterically ... how can you NOT throw the :BS: ??!!

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 1, 2010)

WOw, I'm in second place...wonder how long that will last.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 1, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> WOw, I'm in second place...wonder how long that will last.


Last place baby!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 1, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> WOw, I'm in second place...wonder how long that will last.


Now you're in first, and I'm in second. I had :wv: as my highest rated pick,.... WTF was I thinking?



> Team Picks Total Max snickerd3 270 544
> 
> DVINNY 248 454
> 
> ...


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 2, 2010)

I missed out on getting back to pick winners. I have not watched any games this week with being sick, and taking care of a sick kid.

Well, the Oklahoma State Cowboys should win today at 1pm.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > WOw, I'm in second place...wonder how long that will last.
> ...


JR just knocked you out of second


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah, I saw that. I shoulda put more points on UCONN cause it looked like everyone else took SCar

You are nailin' them left and right, What the frick?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I had : :wv: : as my highest rated pick,.... WTF was I thinking?


I was secretly hoping : :wv: : would pull the win against a smug Bowden but I figured they were more experienced with bowl games and finding a way to win. Not to menton they had home field advantage in Jacksonville.



snickerd3 said:


> JR just knocked you out of second




Don't worry - it won't stay that way ...



DVINNY said:


> yeah, I saw that. I shoulda put more points on UCONN cause it looked like everyone else took SCar


I haven't seen UCONN play this year and new SCar was marginal but probably better in the long term.



DVINNY said:


> You are nailin' them left and right, What the frick?


I am using the force ... 

JR


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 2, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> I missed out on getting back to pick winners. I have not watched any games this week with being sick, and taking care of a sick kid.
> Well, the Oklahoma State Cowboys should win today at 1pm.


We need to fire our OC Gundy for playing injured Zac ahead of 28yr old Weeden. We shouldn't have lost.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2010)

ECU freakin' killed me cause almost all of you had Ark.

I mean 3 missed field goals in the last 2 minutes and overtime?

who does that?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

man I hated to see Petrino get a win..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> man I hated to see Petrino get a win..


Pshaw...if you hate him because of the Falcons deal, you can get over it. He was in Louisville for 3 years and completely turned our team around. We won the Orange Bowl, then he disappeared...now our team sucks and we have gone to 0 bowl games since he left.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > man I hated to see Petrino get a win..
> ...


Charlie Strong will change that very soon. Your program is going in the right direction.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


It certainly can't get much worse. Kragthorpe took one of the best offenses in college ball and destroyed it, and took one of the worst defenses in the league and made it worse. There's nowhere to go but up now.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It certainly can't get much worse. There's nowhere to go but up now.


Be careful. When Lou Holtz took over at S. Carolina, I heard a lot of the same thing.

0-11 later, they realized it had gotten worse.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > man I hated to see Petrino get a win..
> ...



I am glad he is not with the falcons anymore, but due to him not even being "man enough" to finish the season I will always have disdain for him.

I even heard him rumored as being interested in the Florida job if Meyers doesnt come back, I hope Florida wouldnt even be willing to think about that...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> Be careful. When Lou Holtz took over at S. Carolina, I heard a lot of the same thing.
> 0-11 later, they realized it had gotten worse.


Sure, we could have more losses, but the lack of entertaining football is already upon us. I get no joy out of watching my team beat the piss out of a 1-AA team that we are paying to be there, so if we don't win those games, I don't really care.



Road Guy said:


> I am glad he is not with the falcons anymore, but due to him not even being "man enough" to finish the season I will always have disdain for him.
> I even heard him rumored as being interested in the Florida job if Meyers doesnt come back, I hope Florida wouldnt even be willing to think about that...


I guarantee you he is looking for a new job. The guy can't sit still for 30 seconds. But he is one hell of a football coach.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jan 4, 2010)

As a former athlete, I was treated worse than this, heck try rolling the length of the football field, I would take the dark closet any day.

BUT, Leach is a fool for doing this, listen the Ath. Director hates you and you are owed a bunch of money, don't do anything stupid.

That being said, as I understand it the kid was locked in a completely dark storage shed, not a "darkened room" I wouldn't be happy if that was my kid.

If you don't like the kid, here's and idea, KICK HIM OFF THE TEAM or pull his schollie. You can do that there is no need to go to these lengths.

Leach will get a new job, and probably be successful again, Texas Tech on the other hand will have trouble replacing Leach.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 4, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I am glad he is not with the falcons anymore, but due to him not even being "man enough" to finish the season I will always have disdain for him.


I was in schock when the Cincinatti coach left the team for the Notre Dame job. Coaching a group of kids the whole year to leave them in the most important and exposed game of the season was something that I did not understand.

Meyer coached Utah when he left to take the Florida job. I do not feel sorry for guys making 4M a year but I expect them to show some class and finish what they started. How can you tech a kid values if you have none?

:2cents:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

he probably discovered he would have to play a pissed off Florida Team and figured he better ink the deal with Notre Dame before he had to play Florida..

just think if we didnt have this stupid bowl system, and an actual playoff system coaches would at least have to wait until the season was over, or until they coached out there season to leave...

the ncaa needs to also do away with making players sit out a year if they transfer schools (for players who have their head coach leave) that would make it a little more fair IMO...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats, Snick! You've locked up 2nd place, and the only person that can un-seat you from first place is Freon.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2010)

wow what another terrible bowl game that was last night!


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 5, 2010)

Been a terrible year in Fantasy Football and College pick-em. Should have guessed I would do no better in Bowl pick-em. I think I heard this morning that 15 underdogs have won bowl games. I would have done better just picking them.


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad he is not with the falcons anymore, but due to him not even being "man enough" to finish the season I will always have disdain for him.
> ...


It's easy to understand. He's a giant douche who wanted to leave as an unbeaten coach, because he knew they'd get their ass kicked in the bowl game.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 5, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> wow what another terrible bowl game that was last night!


Oh yeah? well I have sworn off college football after the UT-Ala game and won't watch anymore of it until at least late August.

BBall is getting to conference games now. So, that's promising.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Congrats, Snick! You've locked up 2nd place, and the only person that can un-seat you from first place is Freon.


Thanks. Never had this much luck with a bowl pick


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2010)

She locked up first now.

I went from the cellar to third somehow. I can still get 2nd. There's 2 more games left right?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> She locked up first now.
> I went from the cellar to third somehow. I can still get 2nd. There's 2 more games left right?


Yep. GMAC today, and BCS NCG on Thursday.


----------



## Freon (Jan 6, 2010)

Congradulations Snick. TCU &amp; Ga Tech let me down. But I still expect Mack Brown to be holding a little crystal football Thursday night!

Hook'em


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Freon said:


> Congradulations Snick. TCU &amp; Ga Tech let me down. But I still expect Mack Brown to be holding a little crystal football Thursday night!
> Hook'em


You can just keep on expecting then.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 7, 2010)

guess someone had to finish last.

No matter &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; ROLL TIDE!


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

:bawling:

Colt's hurt! noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on TEXAS!!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2010)

Despite the comeback, you knew that one was over. I feel bad for Gilbert, he looked like an absolute deer in headlights.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Supe said:


> Despite the comeback, you knew that one was over. I feel bad for Gilbert, he looked like an absolute deer in headlights.


He only accounted for 5 turnovers and 21 PoTs.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

What was the last world on McCoy's condition? I went to bed at half time. Was not feeling well.

It has to be so frustrating to be hurt in the first series of a game you prepared yourself to play the whole year. I feel sorry for him. Is he a Senior? I expected a blowout and was surpised to learn that at one point it was 21-24 in the 4thQ.


----------



## Freon (Jan 8, 2010)

'Bama won, but Texas showed up and kept working, even after the injuries to McCoy and the center (Hix?)

I do think Gilbert grew up alot last night, we'll see if it translates to next year.

As for the officiating, there were some bad calls &amp; missed calls; but the guys in strips did not directly infulence the game like in a couple other bowls this year.


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> What was the last world on McCoy's condition? I went to bed at half time. Was not feeling well.
> It has to be so frustrating to be hurt in the first series of a game you prepared yourself to play the whole year. I feel sorry for him. Is he a Senior? I expected a blowout and was surpised to learn that at one point it was 21-24 in the 4thQ.



They said after halftime that he would not play the rest of the game. Shoulder was being tested further today. They decided not to risk further injury pending a pro career. He was a senior, so that was his last game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2010)

Finished 4th, not too bad. If Texas would have won, I coulda been second.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Ohio State will be #1 next year. Write that down. Buckeyes back to the top and thats the bottom line cause I said so.


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Ohio State will be #1 next year. Write that down. Buckeyes back to the top and thats the bottom line cause I said so.



Don't jinx me!


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Supe said:


> Undertaker said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State will be #1 next year. Write that down. Buckeyes back to the top and thats the bottom line cause I said so.
> ...


Are u a BE?


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2010)

Started out as one, then transferred. Lived in Lincoln Tower, right next to the Shoe. Getting my Master's from there as soon as I can convince the company to pay for it.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Supe said:


> Started out as one, then transferred. Lived in Lincoln Tower, right next to the Shoe. Getting my Master's from there as soon as I can convince the company to pay for it.


When was that?


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Started out as one, then transferred. Lived in Lincoln Tower, right next to the Shoe. Getting my Master's from there as soon as I can convince the company to pay for it.
> ...


2003


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 9, 2010)

The gap between 1st and 2nd was HUGE, well done Snick



> 1 snickerd3 26 of 34 - 491 2 DVINNY 19 of 34 - 379
> 
> 3 Freon 20 of 34 - 361
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> The gap between 1st and 2nd was HUGE, well done Snick


:appl: :bowdown: :respect:

JR


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2010)

Just like me to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> The gap between 1st and 2nd was HUGE, well done Snick


Thanks! That will probably never happen again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2010)

^I'm hiring you as my personal low stakes gambling consultant when the NCAA tournament comes along.

My wife destroyed me in our weekly NFL bets this year. (We pick 4-5 games/week, straight up winner) I'm going to be doing dishes until I'm 104.


----------

